# Fido



## triccc (Jun 14, 2007)

Fido the Film

This movie looks hilarious, it opens in U.S. theatres tomorrow. Anybody going to see it?


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 27, 2007)

No, but I may rent it. It does look funny.


----------

